
When Edison, Ford and Friends Went Road-Tripping in Model Ts - dangerman
http://www.smithsonianmag.com/history/when-americas-titans-industry-and-innovation-went-road-tripping-together-180957924/?no-ist
======
bootload
My great grandfather roughed it in his Model-T around country Victoria in the
20's with his family. You can see it here:

sleeping under the canvas roof ~
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/bootload/6713547387/](https://www.flickr.com/photos/bootload/6713547387/)
and
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/bootload/6713536431/](https://www.flickr.com/photos/bootload/6713536431/)

it could seat quite a few ~
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/bootload/6713476537/](https://www.flickr.com/photos/bootload/6713476537/)

A man (GGF) and his machine ~
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/bootload/6713509017/](https://www.flickr.com/photos/bootload/6713509017/)

A women and her machine (GGM) with child in the drivers seat ~
[https://www.flickr.com/photos/bootload/6713536425/](https://www.flickr.com/photos/bootload/6713536425/)

It really gives me a sense they lived in the future, being able to drive huge
distances into remote parts of my home state almost 100 years ago.

------
yitchelle
Imagine going on a road trip in suit and tie! Culturally, it is such a
different landscape, but it is not so many years ago!

~~~
mc32
That was a time before ready to wear mass market clothing came to be. In those
days people had a couple of changes of clothes plus their Sunday best.
Obviously this group was wealthy, but never the less their dress reflect that
time and custom.

------
wkubiak
If any hacker wants to read up on the topic, I recommend the book "Uncommon
Friends: Life with Thomas Edison, Henry Ford, Harvey Firestone, Alexis Carrel,
and Charles Lindbergh" by James Newton.

Highly inspiring. I read it a few years ago, right after reading a biography
on Edison.

------
rubidium
To make a stab at a modern day equivalent: James Dyson, Cormac McCarthy, Jeff
Bezos, and Obama go on a 2 week cross country road trip, taking just local
highways.

------
jorangreef
Worth reading several times:

"My Life and Work" by Henry Ford

"Edison As I Know Him" by Henry Ford

